# المعاهد المعتبرة لصيانة الأجهزة الطبية - أين اجدها ؟



## bu3mmar (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اخواني واخواتي الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى الطيب ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اردت الاستفسار ان كان لديكم علم بوجود معاهد معترف بها لصيانة الأجهزة الطبية تمنح شهادة الدبلوم ، وان كان لديكم علم بهذه المعاهد ارجو التكرم علي بذكر اسمائها وفي اي الدول هي .

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

بانتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## ابو ايه (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز هنا بالعراق يوجد معاهد منها 
1- معهد تقانة الاجهزه الطبيه في المنصور 
2- معهد تقنيات الالكترونيك في الزعفرانيه 
3-كلية تقنيلت الاجهزه الطبيه في الزعفرانيه


----------



## bu3mmar (21 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ ابو ايه 

ممكن تزودني بمعلومات اكثر


----------



## د.مهندس (21 سبتمبر 2006)

حبــــــــــــــــبي لاول مرة في المملكة يفتتح معهد للهندسة الطبية ويعطي دبلوم موثوق فيه 
اسمه "معهد العواصم للعلوم الصحية" 
وانا ادرس الحين فيه قسم هندسة طبية 
وهذا رقم التلفون اذا تبي تتصل عليهم 
من خارج المملكة : 0069926909000


----------



## bu3mmar (22 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (22 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي لو انتا من مصر 
يوجد المعاهد الفنيه الصحيه قسم الاجهزة الطبيه ولكنه حكومي 
وهذا المعهد لايقبل الاالمؤهلات المتوسطه قسم الكهرباء والالكترونيات فقط
هذا ماعلمه بس اعتقد ان فيه معاهد خاصه ولكن لست علي درايه بها


----------



## bu3mmar (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

رمضان مبارك

جزاك الله اخ بروف 

انا من بحرين


----------

